# Kein Märchen: "König der Diebe" in Las Vegas gefasst



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2012)

http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/report-koenig-der-diebe_aid_737432.html



> Einer der erfolgreichsten deutschen Betrüger soll Anleger um Millionen erleichtert haben. Er gründete eine eigene Bank – in einem erfundenen Land. Und wird damit durchkommen.


Dieser Teil seiner Aktivitäten ist verjährt.

Aber man wird ihn nicht umsonst gejagt und jetzt gefasst haben...
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/i...rueger-in-las-vegas-verhaftet_aid_789189.html

Bereits verurteilt wurden die Leute, die seine Finanzprodukte vertrieben haben, z.B. dieser 71jährige:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ortenaukreis/das-geld-duerfte-futsch-sein--32336918.html




> In Las Vegas ist ein mutmaßlicher deutscher Millionenbetrüger festgenommen worden. Mit Hilfe einer Internetfirma soll er 100 Millionen Dollar von Investoren ergaunert haben. Der 51-Jährige wird nach Deutschland ausgeliefert.
> ...​Investment-Schwindel: Deutscher Millionenbetrüger in Las Vegas verhaftet - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/i...rueger-in-las-vegas-verhaftet_aid_789189.html​


​


> Sollte er in Deutschland schuldig gesprochen werden, drohen ihm bis zu 20 Jahre Haft.


​


> ...​Investment-Schwindel: Deutscher Millionenbetrüger in Las Vegas verhaftet - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/i...rueger-in-las-vegas-verhaftet_aid_789189.html​


​ref.​http://lasvegasworldnews.com/federal-officials-arrest-german-fugitive-in-las-vegas/1993/​​http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...n-florida-fraud-scheme-arrested-in-vegas?lite​ 
interessant diese Sammelklage gegen Wells Fargo:​


> This action brings claims *against an unscrupulous bank that was more concerned with collecting the transaction fees* generated by one of its client’s accounts, which the bank knew or should have known was connected with significant fraudulent activities, *than protecting investors* who, as a result, were swindled out of tens of millions of dollars.


​http://www.securitybymike.com/resources/12.15.11 Lesti Complaint AS FILED.pdf​


----------

